# Best budget spinning reel?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking at new spinning reels and not sure which route to go on a budget. When I say budget I mean minus the Van Staal's and the other high end reels along that line. I have an old penn 750ss and a Shimano 6500 baitrunner. To be honest Iove my baitrunner (i know i may have just answered my own question) I just didn't know if there was something that you guys like better.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I know everybody on here swears by shimano but the Penn Battle is a great reel for the money. Inexpensive and a durable. The only shimano reel I'll own is the calcutta or the tiagra's.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh, and the new Penn Spinfisher V seems to be a beast of a reel to. I haven't fished with one yet but I've heard decent reviews!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The spimfisher v is badass! I have two of em and love em. I ha e handled big bull reds like they were nothing with them and I know I could handle a lot ****** fish with it.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

What size reel are you looking into? For light duty I use shimano Spheros 3000s. Medium to hvy I use shimano saragosa and spheros 5000-10000s. Heard lots of good things about the Penn battles and spinfisher Vs but never used one. Sure wish Penn would make US made spinning reels other than the TRQ series.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I own 8 Spheros, can't beat them for the money


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Xpac said:


> What size reel are you looking into? For light duty I use shimano Spheros 3000s. Medium to hvy I use shimano saragosa and spheros 5000-10000s. Heard lots of good things about the Penn battles and spinfisher Vs but never used one. Sure wish Penn would make US made spinning reels other than the TRQ series.


I'm kinda weird I guess but I fish most of the time with my spinners! To me there is nothing better then catching a big jack,snapper,wahoo,cobe or anything else I can hook up on a spinner. I feel you have a little more control and a few more options with a spinner. I like to fly line a bait through the water column but Im not afraid to drop to the bottom with it either. So to make a long answer short (lol) Im looking for a all-around medium to heavy reel.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I would have to agree with the previously stated Penn Battle and the Shimano Spheros. I personally would love to have the battle on the boat and buy the manual pick-up kit for the Spheros and use it for the pier.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I see. The largest spinners we use are the Saragosa and Spheros 10000s. So far we've caught AJs around 30lbs, gags and huge red snappers all while jigging. Anything bigger I'd rather have the 14000-18000 size which has an aluminum rotor. In your case, a shimano 14000+ size or a Penn spinfisher V all sound like good choices. The shimanos have been proven time and time again on big tuna. Spinfisher V hasn't been out for long but so far so good from what ive read.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im EXTREMELY happy with my new spinfisher V. Its only a 5500 size, holds 350 yards of 40lb Suffix 832, has 35lbs of drag and a fast retrieve. What I like about it is, its small enough for me to effectively fish for flounder in 75ft of water but has enough oomph to haul up big snapper (got my second largest at a little over 31") and Ive bullied 4-5ft foot sharks too no problem. One day I was vertical jigging with it and catching average sized bobos and the reel would stop them in their tracks, they couldnt even budge the drag. On top of all that its supposed to be 100% sealed which for me being a kayak angler is a BIG plus.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I read some west coast long range reports about the spinfisher V and also some north east big tuna reports and they all said the reels performed well. Those are probably the most extreme tests for any reel. Sounds like Penn has a great competitor to the mid-tier shimanos like the spheros and saragosas. I'd take either one.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

jd. where is the best place to buy a sp v


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Fishermon said:


> jd. where is the best place to buy a sp v


I got one of mine at gbbt and the other at outcast. You can find them cheaper online but I like to support local businesses.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Have a look at the Fin Nor OS. I've used them and Penns for years and never had any trouble with the Fin Nors. The bigger ones have tons of drag.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

aren't fin nors some what heavy tho/?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Marmidor check your PMs.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Penn Spinfisher V 10500!!!!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano Spheros or Penn Battle. Both won't break the bank, have great drag systems and are battle tested. Could get the reel and them spooled with braid for $150 or less. My next option would be Diawa Saltist, Penn Spinfisher V, or Shimano Saragosa. More expensive, but awesome reels.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Marmidor, got your pm call your friend or anyone that wants them. When I get a reply If neg. I will post on here.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

sealark said:


> Marmidor, got your pm call your friend or anyone that wants them. When I get a reply If neg. I will post on here.


Yes sir will do! Thanks again!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I work with customers who have all forms of budgets from "just get me something 20 bucks or less" to "I want the best there is" and I still find myself pointing both to the penn Battle. For 99.99-119.99, they are unbeatable. The Penn SSV and Shimano Spheros are great too but the value of the Battle is unmatched


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

Take a good look at the penn battle.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't rule out Penn Fierce in 4000 series mounted on a 7' Penn Allegiance rod. Comes in much cheaper than the Penn Battle listed below. You could go less and try the Penn Pursuit but you'll be replacing main drive and level wind gears after landing a few larger fish.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> Don't rule out Penn Fierce in 4000 series mounted on a 7' Penn Allegiance rod. Comes in much cheaper than the Penn Battle listed below. You could go less and try the Penn Pursuit but you'll be replacing main drive and level wind gears after landing a few larger fish.


For around the same price id go with the battle for sure! I've used both and they are both really good reels but the battle is definitely better. I have the fierce 8000 and have caught some big fish on it with no problem but I've seen the battle 8000 just hoss the same size fish in. I still would spend the little extra and get the spinfisher v but if the budget is a little tighter you can't go wrong with the battle.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

The Fierce is quite a bit cheaper than the Battle. I wasn't sure what kind of fishing the original writer does so the 4000 series Fierce is also good for fresh water bass fishing as well.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I have to say I really love my new spinfisher V. I feel very comfortable surf fishing wit it next to my VS. it is holding up really well, and is smooth as silk.


----------

